# eating duck eggs????



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*OK..dumb question time, does anybody here eat duck eggs? we have ducks lots of ducks.. But.. the Lady of the Manor is deathly allergic to them... so we do nothing with them.. and the ducks have their own area around a small pond , and there must be over 100 eggs in nests .. If they are as editable as a hen egg I intend to go clean up all the old eggs and start gathering them daily.. they are a fertile and one did hatch out 5 babies..

I just hate to see these eggs go to waste if they can be used...Ideas?? Answers?? Thoughts?? *


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/5385/can-u-eat-duck-eggs/10


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I would think that all the duck eggs you would find would be already fertilized. I wouldn't consider those edible.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

We have a friend that her grandson is allergic to chicken eggs. But he can have duck eggs. So I do give them duck eggs for him. I also use them in baking cakes, etc. Dh says he doesn't like to eat them. But I can tell you he has eaten them and not known the difference. They are a little stronger though in taste. But in egg dishes like scrambled, etc they work great. Give it a try.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Duck eggs are the best in cakes. I had a lady (She made wedding cakes) that heard by mouth that we had them, she would come by every other week and buy all we had.

Just a thought, if you can get the word out to the bakers around the area.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Duck eggs are the best! and I too think they are a bit stronger in the egg flavor but they are wonderful in baked goods.
and once you clear all the eggs they are trying to hatch now they should keep laying as long as you pick the eggs up each day.. 
Ducks lay more eggs than chickens.. depending which kind you have they can lay an egg a day.

And if you have males all your eggs will be fertilized but as long as you gather them each day they are fine to eat... it is only the ones that the ducks have been sitting that will have a developing duckling inside.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

They are wonderful for baking and scrambled, but the whites are tough when pan fried. Plus, as mentioned a tad stronger flavor sometimes. Roast duck and Peking duck are wonderful meals!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You can always have Balut ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg) ) --- very yummy!

:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> You can always have Balut ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg) ) --- very yummy!
> 
> :2thumb:


 My little bro was stationed in the Philippines for years and sent pictures home.. I still have a shirt that says Suck Balut! that is the sickest thing I would ever think of.. ick..:gaah:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

OHprepper said:


> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/5385/can-u-eat-duck-eggs/10


*Now that was a lot of information on duck eggs!! thank you!!

Just today one of the ducks hatched some duckies!! but she's the only one sitting..

So.. I'll clean up all the eggs laying around to make sure of getting all fresh ones.. then try some..

I guess I don't understand the issue of the eggs being fertilized ??/ our chicken eggs are too?? no problems I know of...

Thanks all!!
*


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *Now that was a lot of information on duck eggs!! thank you!!
> 
> Just today one of the ducks hatched some duckies!! but she's the only one sitting..
> 
> ...


There is no problem with fertilized eggs... my eggs from my chickens are fertilized eggs as I have several roos. The eggs from the store are normally not fertilized as they don't need to have roos to get hens to lay.
The only thing you may have a problem with is if you have free range chickens and have to hunt the eggs you may end up with a half formed chick in one. That is why I sometimes candle my eggs if the hens get loose and lay somewhere else. 
Some people do not like fertilized eggs and some folks prefer them I don't taste a difference(I've had hens and no roos).


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Duck eggs are very rich and full of nutrients. Eat up!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There's nothing "inedible" about fertilized eggs. You just don't want to leave them out there for a few weeks, then crack them open!

I've heard the same as people above have said. Duck eggs are great for baking, but a bit strong for eating on their own.

You should gather those eggs up, and sell the fresh ones from this point forth! Put up an ad on a bulletin board.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

The book The Resiliant Gardener,by Carol Deppe, has a chapter on ducks. Egg-wise the author eats only her own duck eggs. Her advice for the best tasting duck eggs is never feed the ducks fish or duck chow since either will give the eggs a 'fishy' or 'off' taste. She says if you feed other than free range, just give em high protien chicken chow and the eggs will taste better. Also duck eggs tend to get hard and more rubbery than chicken eggs if fried or boiled for too long. She says slow gentle cooking-stop as soon as Done- and you can have them ANY way you can have chicken eggs. They are more rich though and may take some gtting used to. The other option is a heck of a lot of dog and cat food there! The advise is paraphrased because we have some chickens but I haven't raised ducks yet.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

We cook with our's in especially baking. They make a cake mush moister. If I am doing a pan scramble I put in a couple duck eggs to 8-10 chicken eggs. My father just eats the duck eggs fried like any other egg.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *OK..dumb question time, does anybody here eat duck eggs? *


I grew up eating them,be careful you don't grab one that's gone balut however.you'll never want another one!


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I like my duck eggs in cakes the best. I don't normally collect many of the duck eggs as I'm trying to get the hens to hatch out chicks at the moment but when I do, I make cakes.


----------

